# Schwinn 2010 Sprint - Reynolds 853



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Yesterday, I bought my first SS/FG bike, and rode it home from the local San Francisco Performance Bicycle store.

It's a new 2010 Schwinn Sprint with true track geometry, a Reynolds 853 TIG welded frame, and a flip-flop fixed gear/freewheel single speed wheel. The ride home was only a couple of miles, but the fit was comfy and the handling was responsive, but stable enough for me to ride hands-free for a city block. I like the looks, too. The welds are good for a mass-produced frame, and the paint and chrome appear to be quality work. The frame was made in Taiwan. The bike weighs 23.87 pounds ready to ride, which is heavier than I expected. I suspect the wheels and crank weigh more than necessary and plan to strip the frame down and weigh everything to see where the excess weight is. I expected it to weigh about twenty pounds or less.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very very nice....Is the bike totally stock?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I predict those bars get changed


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

It's stock. msrp $899.00


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

It's completely stock, Dave. Performance built it up Tuesday out of the box, and I rode it home yesterday and photographed it.

I plan to swap out the handlebars and the fugly (and probably heavy) crank. If the wheels are as heavy as I think they are, I'll swap them out too.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

Those look like cyclocross tires...probably heavy as hell.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

SilverStar said:


> Those look like cyclocross tires...probably heavy as hell.


Nah. 25C Conty Ultra Sport. "Sport" likely translates to "wire bead".

I suspect that the weight is hidden in every single component in a similar vein, i.e. recognizable brand/model, perfectly serviceable, but not weight conscious.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

SilverStar said:


> Those look like cyclocross tires...probably heavy as hell.


The tires are Continental Ultra Sport 700X25C training road tires. They're 330g, or ~3/4 pound each. They're not super light, but not really heavy either.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*red!*

I think it needs more red ;-)

Looks like fun. I'd put it on a diet, though.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Fixed said:


> I think it needs more red ;-)
> 
> Looks like fun. I'd put it on a diet, though.


Oh, it's definitely going on a serious diet.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's nice that they spec's Cinelli stem and post... I really like that bike...

I've seen some Madisons at an LBS that were great looking...


----------



## steel fan (Dec 29, 2006)

Great looking bike, congrats!


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks all! I'm gonna have fun with this one.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I like it. Don't worry about the weight, ride it a while before you spend more $$$ on it.


----------



## cincy_kid (Apr 5, 2013)

Scooper, it's good to see another Sprint owner!

I purchased mine (also a size L) from a LBS here in Cincinnati in late 2009.

Last year, at the age of 48, I got into road racing and fixed gear time trialing. I recently modified my beloved Schwinn Sprint into the fixed gear TT rig pictured below for this racing season.

It's currently modified with:

Dura-Ace 7700 track crank (172.5 mm)
Dura-Ace 7700 track chainring (50T)
Dura-Ace 7700 track BB
Dura-Ace 7700 track cogs (16T, 15T, 14T & 13T...I run the 15T & 14T)
Dura-Ace 7900 road front brake w/ TT lever
Dura-Ace 7900 road pedals
Miche track chain
Easton Aero Force TT cockpit w/ bullhorns
Easton EA70 seat post
Easton EC70 fork
ISM Adamo TT saddle
ZIPP 808/Super 9 Disc tubulars w/ ZIPP fixed gear track axle conversion kit
Garmin Edge 500

Also, for group ride use (and last year's fixed gear category time trialing) I have a set of Mavic Open Pro hoops laced up to Dura-Ace 7700 high flange track hubs. The 50/15 gear combo works pretty well for out-of-the-saddle hill climbing on the Easton bullhorns as well as pace lines during the group rides. When the Mavic clinchers are installed, the Sprint weighs in at about 19.5 lbs. 

In the TT configuration listed above (and pictured below) it weighs in at about 19.3 lbs. The only original items remaining are the frame and FSA headset. Not to worry, I have kept ALL the original components (including the original Conti tires w/ tubes) and have them stored safely in the original Schwinn box in which the Sprint was shipped. Yeppers, I made the LBS keep the original Schwinn box for me. I like boxes (much to my wife's dismay).










I've really been enjoying the Sprint...I hope you have been enjoying your Sprint as well, Scooper!

Collin
Team ZUG Racing Masters Team


----------



## Dan Hickey (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## cincy_kid (Apr 5, 2013)

Dan Hickey said:


> Very nice!


Thanks, Dan.

I really enjoy the Sprint.

The Sprint can do it all...bomb around town, group rides and time trial...not to mention it's quite a conversation piece among my peers in the fixed gear time trialing community. I aspire to obtain a true track bike (the Sprint is not a true track bike but does have track geometry) one of these days, preferably a 1989 Waterford Paramount track bike to go with my 1989 Waterford Paramount road bike, but the Sprint is doing a pretty good job of filling the void so far.


----------



## Dan Hickey (Oct 10, 2011)

The time trial version is awesome!


----------



## bikes4fun (Mar 2, 2010)

Your Sprint looks great - I'm sure you'll have fun with it.
I wonder if it's a remake of their Madison. I bought an '08 Mad, which has chromed accents and was pretty heavy, 25#, with low end components (lots of no name parts).
Did a massive changeout with my closet parts box. I did purchase a Wabi lightweight wheelset. Eventually got the weight under 20#.
It's a blast to ride!


----------

